# New Leaf?



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Apparently this is what the new 180 mile Leaf is going to look like in 2016 

If it ends up looking even remotely like this I'll eat my hat. (And buy one!)


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

It's a 2-door!

Looks like a Nissanized version of the CRZ.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

samwichse said:


> It's a 2-door!
> 
> Looks like a Nissanized version of the CRZ.


No, it's four. http://www.greencarreports.com/news...t-sets-the-look-for-future-small-carsand-leaf


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Pricing yet?


----------

